# Splinter Filter (Muroidea / Pro-Filter)



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 21, 2021)

The favorite RAT for a kid from the 80s/90s! (I thought I was sooo clever with the TMNT color-coordinated knobs...)

Wanted to build a 2-in-1 pedal for a while, so I went ahead with these 2, with an order switch and a relay bypass as a master (+momentary) switch. The guts are not the cleanest, but I’d rather focus on my soldering + the orange 22AWG cables I used have thick isolation so they were more difficult to place (+ I could have gone longer on one side…).
I added the Bass mod on the Muroidea to be more versatile, and I’ll try to compare a CA3130EZ and a TL071CP to see which I prefer.
The order switch paired with the Pro-Filter makes for tons of fun to mangle the signal. Can’t wait to try it on synths.

All in all, I’m happy, especially as I always hate wiring stuff, the part I like the least in the building process.
This just makes me appreciate crazy stuff like cooder’s Pinball Wizard even more. 2 or 3 board will be enough for me, thank you very much!
But I really like the form factor in a 1590XX and I might build another one similar to this, but with 4 jacks instead of an order switch.









One thing though, I get crazy squealing when I push the DIRT knob over 2 o’clock (it goes away if I turn the BASS knob over 12).
Did someone experience that on RAT builds, or is there something in particular I should watch for.

[Edit]: I'm looking at a couple of threads, and I'll see what I can check, but any insight is appreciated


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 24, 2021)

Just bumping this RE: squealing before I put a post in the troubleshooting section.
I'll try to re-route the power wiring so it's not parallel to the signal wires, but was just wondering is someone can catch something.
The squealing is also getting more shrill as I turn up (more bright) the tone pot on my guitar.


----------



## Grubb (Jan 25, 2021)

Can't help you with your troubleshooting but I can tell you that I really like the artwork and knobs, this pedal is really visually appealing!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 25, 2021)

Grubb said:


> Can't help you with your troubleshooting but I can tell you that I really like the artwork and knobs, this pedal is really visually appealing!


Thanks, I was really pleased how it turned out.


----------



## Grubb (Jan 25, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks, I was really pleased how it turned out.


Is it Tayda UV printing? Matte black enclosure? I have a white on black design coming up, this gives me confidence it will look good.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 25, 2021)

Grubb said:


> Is it Tayda UV printing? Matte black enclosure? I have a white on black design coming up, this gives me confidence it will look good.


Yes and Yes. The white comes out very nicely. The red is a bit grainy from up close, but it looks very good looking at it on the floor. Knobs are "Contempo" from Small Bear (LMS has the same called "Brutalist"). They look and feel great.


----------



## Grubb (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks for the info. Do you use gloss or matte varnish layers? Trying to work out if I need them.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 25, 2021)

I haven't for this one, but I'm considering it for future builds, as it seems to add a layer of protection. The gloss looks great (evidently a bit shinny), and I did a larger graphic with matte and again it looks ok, but has a bit of a checkered few/look from up close.


----------



## jojofogarty (Jul 10, 2021)

What size toggle do I need in order to use the order switcher pcbs with them. I assume they're designed for 3pdt foot switches and not smaller toggles.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 11, 2021)

jojofogarty said:


> What size toggle do I need in order to use the order switcher pcbs with them. I assume they're designed for 3pdt foot switches and not smaller toggles.


You need to use a ON/ON switch, either a 3pdt footswitch or a 3pdt mini toggle. This is the one I used.


----------



## peccary (Jul 11, 2021)

Glad this got a bump as I miss it the first time around. 

Fantastic work, that looks amazing.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 11, 2021)

peccary said:


> Glad this got a bump as I miss it the first time around.
> 
> Fantastic work, that looks amazing.


Thanks!! I'm really happy how this one came out.
I still got to work on a squealing problem though.
I still need to take it apart and properly update my troubleshooting post, but you know, I'd rather spend my free time building new stuff , but as I want to do a mini board with this and my current build, I won't have a choice soon... I should maybe be on the lookout for a LM308 to feel more legit.


----------

